

You Are Solving The Wrong Problem - franze
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/the-wrong-problem

======
swombat
Wasn't this posted just a few days ago? I can't find it on google, but I'm
convinced people were discussing it on #startups...

~~~
songexe
Yes, this appeared three days ago on the front page.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2591367>

